# Prolapse?! Help please!



## Kiwi8 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello, please could someone help? A couple of days ago I bought my tortoise (who we always thought was female but turns out not?!), inside from the garden and noticed he had the tip of his penis sticking out and it was a little bloody. I cleaned him up and gave him a soak but it’s still sticking out now.

I just want to know whether this is normal/prolapse/I need to take him to the vet? It’s only ever a tiny bit as attached in the photos and never the whole thing. Please help! I’m worried he is in pain


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2021)

@ZenHerper @Yvonne G @zovick @KarenSoCal @Tom 
Someone else posted a similar thread las week I'll see if I can find it
Maybe one of the above can help you.
If you weren't so sure it was a male it would look like a stuck egg to me.
Have you given him a luke warm soak to see if that helps him?
Try to keep it clean by maybe setting him up in something you can put kitchen paper in but still keep him warm.


----------



## Kiwi8 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> @ZenHerper @Yvonne G @zovick @KarenSoCal @Tom
> Someone else posted a similar thread las week I'll see if I can find it
> Maybe one of the above can help you.
> If you weren't so sure it was a male it would look like a stuck egg to me.
> ...


Thank you Lyn, I’m not 100% on male, we’d always thought female until a while back we saw something that was penis-like (sorry lol!) come out of the cloaca, I posted it in here a while back and it was a 50/50 mix of male/female. I have soaked Flo but will try again tomorrow. Thank you for your response, I’ll keep a close eye on him/her and keep the area clean for now.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2021)

*If *it is a prolapse the advice I've seen given before is to keep it moist or don't let it dry out.
You could try putting some greaseproof paper on it to stop it sticking and then wrapping some cling film over it., but if it's a stone or egg that could stop it being pushed out.
I've been trying to google some pics of torts with stuck stones.
Does it feel hard?
Hopefully one of the members I've tagged will be along soon with some better advice.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2021)

Here's the thread I was thinking about - maybe you'll get some advice from here especially ZenHerpers post about keeping moist on a towel.






Hermanns Tortoise Impacted - now has protrusion under tail


We've been managing our impacted hermanns tortoise for going on 2 weeks now. She finally urinated starting 2 days ago, but yesterday we noticed this protrusion under her tail. We've been soaking her frequently and she has a follow up appointment at the vet tomorrow - but what is this and is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Kiwi8 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Here's the thread I was thinking about - maybe you'll get some advice from here especially ZenHerpers post about keeping moist on a towel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thank you that’s helpful! I just gave him/her a soak and it looks different now, have attached photos for the purpose of the thread!


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2021)

Is it still out?


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2021)

It can be very dangerous if it doesn't retract and I know of a case where one tort died, so please stick around until one of the more experienced US members advises you.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2021)

In case it is a prolapse I also found this old thread but there's no pictures to compare with your photos





Extended penis, won't retract


Any advice for a tort that has it's penis stuck out/inflamed. Vet can't see me until Monday.




tortoiseforum.org




I wouldn't try the sugar paste yet though until someone confirms it is a prolapse


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 2, 2021)

Ah, spring. The most dangerous time of the year. 
*_sets out the shot glasses of eye bleach, leaves bottle uncapped_*
Help yourselves!

"Prolapse" refers to an organ that has abnormally fallen out of its natural position in the body (bowel, uterus, forex).

"Priapism" is when an engorged penis cannot return to its flaccid state.

So the tortoise penis is ordinarily folded up inside the tail. When erect, it is quite large...see photo halfway down this page:








Animal genitalia: amphibians, reptiles and mammals


After the first post on the genitals of birds and fish, we close chapter on the curiosities of the penises, vaginas and other reproductive organs of amphibians, reptiles and mammals. GENITALS IN AM…




allyouneedisbiology.wordpress.com





Box turtle porn:





The folding-unfolding does pose some hazard...twisting can prevent proper blood flow. This can be a medical emergency (not something that can be addressed on the internet).

Female anatomy is older, evolutionarily speaking. [The egg came first.]

Female tortoises sport dramatically large clitorisusesususes. Latin. *sigh* Though far more compact in comparison to penises.
See this discussion:





Dude looks like a lady (actually the opposite)


I thought this would be of interest to many, and a surprise to most, though I know some of you have seen this before. We often tell people they don'y know the sex of a tortoise for sure until it lays eggs or flashes you. The attached picture shows what many would consider 100% proof that this...




tortoiseforum.org





**************

If your tort's anatomy is crazy-long, then it is certainly male. Males whip it out a lot. A lot. And they can go around in various states of arousal, making it frustratingly difficult to work out if they are having a problem, or just a frisky day. Week. Month...

Female have less complications from their chronic arousal, but retained follicles and egg pose an emergent health hazard.

When in doubt, keep the tail and everted genital organs from drying out at all costs. Seek in-person emergency medical assistance from a qualified Chelonia-familiar practitioner.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 2, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Ah, spring. The most dangerous time of the year.
> *_sets out the shot glasses of eye bleach, leaves bottle uncapped_*
> Help yourselves!
> 
> ...


Wow, ZH. That's really putting put it out there. That's interesting stuff. No wonder everybody's holding up their torts.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 3, 2021)

When I looked at the first 2 pics I wondered if this was a rectal or intestinal prolapse, or the cloaca itself prolapsed.

The 2nd 2 pics do look more like a penis. But no matter what it is, it needs to go back in.

If it was my tortoise, I would try to *very gently* push it back in. The longer it's out the more likely it will dry out or be injured, or swell up too big to go back in.

I've never had to do this on a tortoise, but I did have a dog with a rectal prolapse, and I was able to massage it in. I did not take her to a vet, and she never had a problem again.

So, what *I *would do is first, give a good warm soak. Assuming it has not swelled any bigger than the picture, I would gently wash it with the gentlest soap you have, or even with some hand sanitizer. Rinse really well...be sure there is no soap remaining. If you have any thin gloves like surgical gloves, wear them. Otherwise, wash your hands thoroughly and rinse well.

If you have any mineral oil, or baby oil, put a drop on the cloaca and prolapse and rub it around...you just want a bit of lubrication. 

Use your fingers and slowly and gently start at the edges of the prolapse and massage it back into the cloaca toward the tail. Don't apply any pressure on the center of the prolapse...work inward from the outside edges.

Hopefully you will be able to get it back in, and hopefully it will stay in.

It wouldn't hurt to call your vet, tell him what you did, and ask if you should bring him in to be seen.

After that, you would need to watch carefully to make sure it stays in. Of course, he'll bring it out again, but hopefully there will be no more problems.

If you are not able to push it in, make a thick paste of sugar and water, and smear it all over the penis. Then use some plastic wrap over it so it stays wet. This is very important. The sugar pulls extra fluid out of the penis to reduce swelling. You could try again, or just go to the vet.

*All of this is what I would do.* Like I said, I have never done this on a tortoise. But as long as everything is clean, and you are very gentle on the tissue, it's not rocket science. If the tortoise seems very uncomfortable, put the sugar solution on, wrap him in plastic, and head to the vet.

Please post the outcome. We want to know how it all turns out for you.


----------



## Kiwi8 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all of your help and advice. I gave Flo a long soak last night and I have kept checking on him/her today, luckily no sign of anything thank goodness! So it all seems to be back inside, it was worrying me because it was out a lot but perhaps he/she is just ‘aroused’ (?‍). I’ll keep on eye on it and in the meantime I will call a specialist vet anyway just for a check-up.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 3, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> @ZenHerper @Yvonne G @zovick @KarenSoCal @Tom
> Someone else posted a similar thread las week I'll see if I can find it
> Maybe one of the above can help you.
> If you weren't so sure it was a male it would look like a stuck egg to me.
> ...


Cover your finger with Vaseline, then softly touch and kinda push on that bulge. Is it soft? Hard? After gently pushing on it, does it feel like it would go back inside easily?
Has he pooped lately? What did that look like?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 3, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> When I looked at the first 2 pics I wondered if this was a rectal or intestinal prolapse, or the cloaca itself prolapsed.
> 
> The 2nd 2 pics do look more like a penis. But no matter what it is, it needs to go back in.
> 
> ...


Top of the line advice


----------



## 1wildtiger (Mar 6, 2021)

My two year old Hermann’s let me know he was a he!! He’s been putting that out there a LOT!!! ?


----------

